# UBER REMATCH



## Hawk Eye (Jul 2, 2018)

Just got this email from UBER:

_Say hello to Rematch, a new feature that may help you get requests faster at the airport.

How Rematch works 
Now when you drop off a rider at an airport, you may receive a new request quickly instead of having to wait in the airport FIFO (first-in, first-out) queue.

What this means for you 
If there's a request nearby when you make a dropoff at a terminal, you can save time by accepting it. If you don't receive a request within a few moments, this means there are no Rematch trips available and you should go to the FIFO lot if you would like to wait for a request.
_​I don't usually go to the airport queue, but if I did, this would kinda piss me off. If I am waiting for a PAX, sitting in the queue, another driver gets to basically cut in line and get a PAX without even waiting.? Seems really unfair to drivers to who depend on picking up at Airports. Busy airports especially, when there are constant streams of drivers dropping off. Sure it may cut down on time a PAX has to wait for a driver to come from the FIFO lot, but certainly does not help drivers. Am I wrong here? Seems like another example of how Uber does not GAF about drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hawk Eye said:


> Just got this email from UBER:
> 
> _Say hello to Rematch, a new feature that may help you get requests faster at the airport.
> 
> ...


Uber likes " Spares"


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Hawk Eye said:


> Just got this email from UBER:
> 
> _Say hello to Rematch, a new feature that may help you get requests faster at the airport.
> 
> ...


Uber don't know nothing about *Professional Courtesy*!

*Toe Stepping*, like when Travis was running it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

It's been doing that for about a year here in chicago. I really don't have any idea why anyone would go to the pit.....


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Drop off and wait at the pickup zone. I never go to the pig pen. Always stay near the pickup zone and wait for a rematch.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

We have had rematch here in Salt Lake for about a year, but I've noticed on the new app I haven't gotten any rematches, I drop off at the airport and it says "heading to the waiting area"... Here in Salt Lake we cannot wait at the pickup zones, security guards will give us a $500 citation


----------

